# There is no virtualbox-ose package found ?



## miniqq (Jun 28, 2012)

I want to install virtualbox, but only found the kmod package for it:
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9-stable/emulators/

Does it fail to build package?

```
root@local:~# pkg_search virtualbox
virtualbox-ose-4.1.16_1 A general-purpose full virtualizer for x86 hardware
virtualbox-ose-additions-4.1.16 VirtualBox additions for FreeBSD guests
virtualbox-ose-kmod-4.1.16      VirtualBox kernel module for FreeBSD
virtualbox-ose-kmod-legacy-4.0.16       VirtualBox kernel module for FreeBSD
virtualbox-ose-legacy-4.0.16_2  A general-purpose full virtualizer for x86 hardware
phpvirtualbox-4.1.7     AJAX Web Interface for VirtualBox
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 28, 2012)

http://pointyhat.freebsd.org/errorlogs/


----------

